# Silicone Scar Sheets



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

There are a bunch of us recovering from recent surgeries and I thought I would pass along a recommendation from my endo. I have been using these silicone scar sheets she recommended to help speed the process of the scar fading. I've only been using them for two weeks, but I've already seen a difference. I have a bit of scar tissue under my incision and the scar is pretty red (but then I am pretty pale!) and these sheets have already reduced the redness and raised part of my scar. The box says to use them 12 hours a day, for about 8-12 weeks. I put them on when I get home from work and sleep in it.

You definitely have to have a healed incision site--no scab, no rawness, no oozing, etc.--because the sheets are like big bandaids and will pull at the site like crazy when you take them off.

Here is a link to the sheets I'm using from Walgreens: http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/scaraway-silicone-scar-sheets/ID=prod6019237-product


----------



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks Jenny!


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks JennyV, I'm going to try these. Gina


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Wowza!!! How interesting and there is no question that many here will be anxious to get some!!

Hugs,


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks JennyV! I'm debating on using this or Mederma. My surgeon didn't seem to have a preference, but I do think the Mederma with SPF 30 will be my daytime choice.

How bad is the pulling? My scar is all closed but is still tender to the touch.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

The pulling is pretty intense--it's like the sticky part of a bandaid but it's thicker because of the layer of silicone. I would hold off until the tenderness wears off a little, just in case.


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey Jenny V just wanted to thank for the tip on these scar sheets! It's too soon to tell an effect, but they feel great and it's nice to have a soft barrier for scarves and clothing. The pulling isn't too bad, especially if you wear it all day - they kind of start to come off anyway. Thanks again!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Glad they are working for you! I'm still using mine, too, I'm on week 3. My scar is fading nicely, although the side with less scar tissue is fading faster than the side with more. I also had a little scar next to my full TT scar where the drain was in and that spot is almost totally gone now.


----------



## dibdab (Jul 3, 2013)

How soon after surgery should you start using these? I am having my surgery on Tuesday and wondering when I will need to get some.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

dibdab, you won't start using silicone sheets until several weeks after your surgery. The incision needs to be fully closed and healed because the sheets pull very intensely on the site when you take them off. I didn't start using them until almost 2 months after my surgery because I didn't want a single thing touching my neck, let alone pulling on it, until then.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

dibdab said:


> How soon after surgery should you start using these? I am having my surgery on Tuesday and wondering when I will need to get some.


Don't think ahead too much 

I never used a thing on my incision at all, outside of a simple deep moisturizing lotion that I used on all my skin. I also never tried to cover it up with makeup or other concealers or hide it with clothes all the time. In fact it was a warm fall and I often wore drop neck shirts and didn't care if people stared. I do have some scars from other surgeries that while no one would see unless I ran around in a bikini that do bother me and I am thinking about treating. But after my own surgeon was stunned by how nice it looked (and it's hard to see) I've often wondered if my allowing it to "breath" all the time helped while my others covered by clothes didn't heal quite so well.

It's just a thought to keep in mind and I wouldn't worry about a scar until you get to that point. Some of us have more noticeable ones then others and there are ways to treat them but first concentrate on getting through surgery.


----------



## dibdab (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, I won'y get ahead of myself then and will leave it for a few weeks until I get anything for when it has healed. I work in a job where I come into contact with a lot of people so I'm a little worried about going back to work because I am the type of person who will be very self conscious. But I just need to try not to be and not try to cover it up if it is going to be bad for healing.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

dibdab said:


> Thanks, I won'y get ahead of myself then and will leave it for a few weeks until I get anything for when it has healed. I work in a job where I come into contact with a lot of people so I'm a little worried about going back to work because I am the type of person who will be very self conscious. But I just need to try not to be and not try to cover it up if it is going to be bad for healing.


I don't drive (personal choice) and so ride the bus a lot. So not even including work, I was around a lot of people who stared at me at times with my incision healing. I got over it pretty fast and just smiled at them and evilly enjoyed them looking uncomfortable being caught staring mwhaha.

The way I see it - no one should be self conscious about having to undergo major surgery. You shouldn't be ashamed over it at all.


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Update - this is only week 2 of using these sheets (I am 11 weeks post-op) and I have seen a big difference in my scar. It has shrunk a little and flattened considerably. It's also less red. I don't care so much what it looks like - I was mainly concerned about irritation from wearing scarves and protecting it from the sun. I haven't had a single person ask about it, and have only noticed glances which is natural. But with using these sheets, it just feels so much less lumpy and the skin isn't as sensitive. I've been wearing them pretty much 24/7. I cut it lengthwise and it's the perfect size for the scar, and switch them out morning/night. They also make it comfortable to massage the scar which might help too. I don't mind pulling them off either, although it's sticky it's way less than a bandaid. And if you get it wet it will come right off I'm sure.

I had been using Aquaphor at the direction of my surgeon, which kept it moisturized. If I use regular lotion or Mederma, it ends up feeling dry. So my suggestions so far are Aquaphor until the incision is healed and not as sensitive, and then Scar Away!

I agree about not being self conscious. Many people have anomalies that they have to live with, and you really only notice them if they are self-conscious about it. Confidence is key, and these scars are part of our life stories. It has actually helped me to educate and urge others to get their thyroids checked, which is so worth it!


----------

